# Uber Changes Its Rules, and Drivers Adjust Their Strategies (Wired)



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

https://www.wired.com/story/uber-changes-rules-drivers-adjust-strategies/
On a recent morning in Santa Monica, California, Sergio Avedian pulled into the parking lot of a Vons supermarket, signed into the Uber driver app, and waited.

At 7:07 am, a ride request came in for a trip to LAX that the app promised would earn Avedian between $9 and $12. He declined it. Another request, again for the airport, for $13 to $17. He declined. Another request, a short, $3 to $4 trip within Santa Monica. Nope.

It went on like this, with Avedian lingering in the parking lot, sipping his coffee, and declining requests from Uber riders as he waited for something he considered worth his time. Thirty minutes later, he got it: A 15-mile ride toward Glendale, near where he lives. Just over an hour later, he dropped his passenger off. She paid $93.51; he pocketed $76.68.

Avedian has been driving part time for Uber and Lyft for four years, but just two months ago, or anywhere outside California, this sort of strategy wouldn't have worked.

But in January, in response to a new state law, Uber changed the workings of its driver app in the Golden State, affecting some 395,000 drivers. Drivers can now see where a rider wants to go and an estimated payout before they accept. They are, theoretically, not punished by the Uber algorithm for rejecting too many rides. (Though starting last week, Uber began sending fewer requests to those who reject or cancel the vast majority of their ride requests.) Driver bonuses are structured differently. And around three California airports, Uber is experimenting with allowing drivers to choose their own fares.

In response, some savvy California drivers have changed their behavior. "I'll just sit down and cherry-pick," says Avedian. "I'm doing fewer rides and making more."

Gabe Ets-Hokin, a writer and ride-hail driver around San Francisco, has embraced the same strategy. "When it became clear to me that Uber was not going to fire us for excessive cancelation or for declining rides, I started doing it whole hog," he says.

A spokesperson for Uber said that the changes in the app were prompted by Assembly Bill 5, a new California law that attempts to clarify the difference between an independent contractor and an employee. "Gig economy" companies like Uber, Lyft, Postmates, and Doordash have always classified their workers as contractors, freeing them from paying Social Security or payroll taxes, or complying with federal laws regarding wages, hours, and working conditions. AB 5 tightens the rules for qualifying as a contractor, requiring that a worker be "free from the control and direction" of the company they're working for; perform work outside the "usual course" of the company's business; and engage in the same type of work when not working for that specific company.

"Employers often respond to changes in the law by tweaking their business practices to avoid responsibility, and that's clearly what we're seeing here," says Benjamin Sachs, a professor of labor and employment law at Harvard Law School.

But not every business is controlled by a black box of an algorithm, designed to poke, nudge, and push both drivers and riders to drive and ride more. Since Uber changed its rules for California drivers, a small group of dedicated drivers-who have long clustered in forums on Reddit, a website called UberPeople, and in groups on Facebook to trade tips-have been studying how to peek inside the new black box, and make more money doing it. Avedian even coaches drivers on smart driving methods.

Uber has changed the way its bonuses work. Instead of handing over a lump sum after a driver hits a set number of trips in a set amount of time, Uber now lowers the company's take, increasing the driver's pay for future rides. A driver who may have once paid out 20 percent of each ride to Uber may now have to give the company only 15 percent once they hit their ride goal; that may prompt some drivers to stay on the road to earn bonuses. (The goals are set region by region, but drivers say that the thresholds now are generally lower than they were when Uber handled out a cash bonus.)

Last month, Uber also launched what a spokesperson called "an initial test" at three California airports, which allow drivers to set their own fare "multipliers" for base fares, travel times, and distance rides. The setting allows them to bid and even undercut the prices that other drivers are willing to accept-and may allow Uber to argue that drivers play a role in setting their own prices, as other independent contractors do.

That still-in-development system might create its own set of motivations-and downsides for riders. Right now, Uber's algorithm rewards drivers with higher ratings and more premium vehicles, matching them with highly rated passengers willing to pay more money for larger cars and comfortable service. But a bidding system could put more emphasis on price rather than quality of service, says Harry Campbell, who runs a blog and podcast for drivers called The Rideshare Guy. "This is a tricky balance," he says.

The changes in California could lead to other unpleasant side effects. If too many drivers are choosy about their destinations, it could take riders longer to find rides. This may explain why Uber recently decided that it would stop sending as many requests to those who decline too many rides. The effect might be especially frustrating for California riders who live far away from busy downtowns, or, as David Zipper has pointed out on CityLab, in an area that drivers want to avoid. (Uber says this kind of discrimination is against its community policy and can lead to driver deactivation.)

Riders have also chafed against another Uber change in California: showing them estimated price ranges, rather than a set, upfront price. "One of the things that has made Uber stand out, especially from a consumer's point of view, is that it has been so frictionless," says Campbell. The new approach to pricing may change that.

Legal experts say all this wrangling might not persuade judges that Uber is not an employer. Orly Lobel, a professor who studies employment law and intellectual property at the University of San Diego, says Uber is targeting the first part of the new state test, requiring contractors to be free from an employer's control. But the second prong of the test, which requires the work to be "outside the usual course" of the company's business, should present problems with the courts, she says. Uber has always argued that it's a platform, not a transportation company-but many in the legal world haven't bought that.

"That's why the apps have been fighting AB 5: because it can be interpreted so broadly that it is very hard to get out of its scope with tweaks," Lobel says.

Uber and Postmates have sued the state of California, arguing the law is unconstitutional. Last week, a federal judge denied the companies an emergency injunction. Uber, Lyft, Postmates, and Doordash have dedicated at least $110 million to a state ballot measure that would create a third worker classification category, guaranteeing drivers a minimum wage, a health care stipend, and accident coverage. For now, AB 5 rolls on.

Interesting article, 2 things struck me in here that they say as fact: That Uber throttles rides for those who don't accept and the Uber gives more rides and better passengers to higher rated drivers with nice cars. Wonder what's true.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

I think Wired is a bit behind the curve ball and late. Typical print magazine.....


----------



## GoldenGoji (Apr 30, 2018)

I never rely on "bonuses" or "quests". In what we'd call "real" business, we only consider what's reliable. Any extras shouldn't be considered a guarantee in your ability to earn. I'd rather have higher pay than bonuses that come and go (and sometimes even if you're in a surge, you don't get it). I think Uber loves giving out quests/bonuses/surges because these are never guaranteed to be given to the driver. Your quest is to do 40 rides from Friday to Saturday? Well what if you're on your 30th ride on Saturday, but get only 5 rides for some reason on Sunday? I don't trust Uber at all. Uber also needs to be investigated when it comes to throttling/timing out drivers for not accepting rides. If we're independent contractors, then just like what they've said, they shouldn't have control over us. By punishing us for declining certain rides (may they be unprofitable or actually profitable rides), then they are exerting control over us.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> https://www.wired.com/story/uber-changes-rules-drivers-adjust-strategies/
> On a recent morning in Santa Monica, California, Sergio Avedian pulled into the parking lot of a Vons supermarket, signed into the Uber driver app, and waited.
> 
> At 7:07 am, a ride request came in for a trip to LAX that the app promised would earn Avedian between $9 and $12. He declined it. Another request, again for the airport, for $13 to $17. He declined. Another request, a short, $3 to $4 trip within Santa Monica. Nope.
> ...


With all the changes I'm surprised the Uber network still seems to be working well for passengers. I'm tempted to book a shorty to see if a driver accepts.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

goneubering said:


> With all the changes I'm surprised the Uber network still seems to be working well for passengers. I'm tempted to book a shorty to see if a driver accepts.


There will always be ants!



GoldenGoji said:


> I never rely on "bonuses" or "quests". In what we'd call "real" business, we only consider what's reliable. Any extras shouldn't be considered a guarantee in your ability to earn. I'd rather have higher pay than bonuses that come and go (and sometimes even if you're in a surge, you don't get it). I think Uber loves giving out quests/bonuses/surges because these are never guaranteed to be given to the driver. Your quest is to do 40 rides from Friday to Saturday? Well what if you're on your 30th ride on Saturday, but get only 5 rides for some reason on Sunday? I don't trust Uber at all. Uber also needs to be investigated when it comes to throttling/timing out drivers for not accepting rides. If we're independent contractors, then just like what they've said, they shouldn't have control over us. By punishing us for declining certain rides (may they be unprofitable or actually profitable rides), then they are exerting control over us.


I also find I do better when they aren't giving out bonuses. In my area they do consecutive trip bonuses. At the present time they are as low as $3.00 for 3 consecutive trips starting in a downtown area. $1 a ride is enough to get the ants out. For the last 2 nights there were no bonuses and I grossed $30 an hour when I would be lucky to do $20 to 24 if the bonuses were in place.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The thing that bugs me is that people will look at that and think "Uber gives an inch and those lazy greedy drivers abuse it."

The truth is, seeing pay and destination info was our legal right from the very beginning. It should have been this way all along!


----------



## RideshareDog (Feb 25, 2019)

goneubering said:


> With all the changes I'm surprised the Uber network still seems to be working well for passengers. I'm tempted to book a shorty to see if a driver accepts.


Tempted? Please do and report the results


----------



## troothwilltriumph (Feb 19, 2020)

They are now directly violating a judge's order on punishing drivers for not accepting rides and within a month are back treating drivers like employees

Labor is simply refusing to work for free or illegal wages per their human & constitutional rights

No one cares where you are going only what they are being paid


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

troothwilltriumph said:


> They are now directly violating a judge's order on punishing drivers for not accepting rides and within a month are back treating drivers like employees
> 
> Labor is simply refusing to work for free or illegal wages per their human & constitutional rights
> 
> ...


The long and short of it is this:

If UBer did everything you said, customer base would shrink to 50% of what it is now.

And I have no problem with that. I say get rid of those who used to take shuttles and buses, they are not really our demographic for exclusive rides.

So, you suggest Basically charging cab rates, and drivers getting paid better than cabbies are paid.

Well, at the rates cabs are charged, cab companies can barely pay drivers what they do pay them.

While I do sympathize with you, it's just that, historically speaking, this business is not profitable, and it hasn't been for a long time since gas went up so high, and rents, and everything else.

I can't see anything on the horizon for Uber other than bankruptcy. It's coming. Brace yourself.


----------



## 4minus4 (Feb 21, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> The long and short of it is this:
> 
> If UBer did everything you said, customer base would shrink to 50% of what it is now.
> 
> ...


The CEO says I'm an "independent business owner" they are just generating leads & riders are "my customers"

I've been ignoring or cancelling 90+% of rides for 5 years, I don't run my business at a loss nor do I want "customers" who can't afford my service

So a 50% drop in riders fine by me I don't service them anyway, drivers that do will fail, & xl is already hours between requests

It's not my fault or problem Uber chooses to charge less than actual costs, I'll happily pass them onto the 96% who fail by design who apparently choose to do so

No need to sympathize with me I'm a 1%er at the Uber Lyft Ponzi 5 years in I'm still at $60+ a ride, 5000+ rides it averages to over $50(total of 1099s/# of rides) all from my bed while the super scabs, math flunkies, & exploited desperates take my scraps

Yes they should be regulated like cabs because that's what they are, they don't have to be priced the same or higher but drivers DO need to make above minimum wage after costs on ALL rides, nothing more nothing less & that means $8-10 minimum fares & per mile/min rates from this century, not ones from the 1960s-70s


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

4minus4 said:


> The CEO says I'm an "independent business owner" they are just generating leads & riders are "my customers"
> 
> I've been ignoring or cancelling 90+% of rides for 5 years, I don't run my business at a loss nor do I want "customers" who can't afford my service
> 
> ...


Uber hasn't been giving us the estimated fair and/or the destination for 5+ years, and I've been here for 6 years.
I think the estimated fair size has been given for about 2 years now? Before that, no hint of what the fair would be. That's my recollection. Correct me if I'm wrong.

I'm against it because if every one cherry picked, since most trips are small, and if they didn't get served, there would be no Uber, and while that might not bother the likes of you, it might bother others.

Also, if you pick all the cherries, you are leaving more pits for everyone else, you are, in point of fact, a thief, whether you like that ascription or not, that is what you are, and on that point, I wouldn't even countenance an argument. If everyone cherry picked, you might find only one per week.

See, I've driven for many cab companies, and NONE of them allow cherry picking, and there's reason for that, it steals from other drivers if every one did it, it's bad for business -- it would destroy the company in short order if most of it's rides did not get served. Apparently that idea is lost on you. But, I'm sure you don't give a damn.

I know Uber seems to allow it, but it's just wrong. And I don't give a damn what anyone thinks. It's wrong. Yeah, I got my beef with Uber, it doesn't compensate us for use of our vehicles. My hope is that reality will force Uber to charge more, and compensate us for our vehicles. Also, I know that if I got a PUC license ( the name for a chauffeur license in CA ) I would get an extra $2 per trip, and since I do about 20 trips per shift, that would be an extra $800 pe month, which would compensate me for my vehicle, so, in a sense, I can only blame myself, as Uber does compensate for vehicles, if I did that. That's really my big beef with Uber, though it should charge closer to cab rates, and get rid of the shutter and bus riders.

Another thing, in the cab/leasing business, you are allowed to develop you own clientele, but in CA, you can't do that for rideshare without a PUC license. There may be a way now in some regions for riders to "prefer" you, but that really is't the same thing. These re UBer's customers, and you are delusional if you think they are yours. They call you because of Uber's reputation, not yours. Now, if you have a license, a charter license of some kind which is pertinent to your you can solicit your own customers under you company's identity. But if UBer is responsible for that ride, that customer is Uber's customer, you are charging and being paid by Uber. You are not, "truly" in business for yourself, you are a subcontractor. I've never viewed subconracting, where the sub depends entirely on the contractor for income, as being truly self employed. I was self employed as a wedding photographer, got my own clients, my own name, they paid me according to my fees and I contracted with no one, that was real self employment. To think one is self employed driving for Uber is a delusion. That is my opinion.


----------



## itsnot1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber hasn't been giving us the estimated fair and/or the destination for 5+ years, and I've been here for 6 years.
> I think the estimated fair size has been given for about 2 years now? Before that, no hint of what the fair would be. That's my recollection. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm against it because if every one cherry picked, since most trips are small, and if they didn't get served, there would be no Uber, and while that might not bother the likes of you, it might bother others.
> ...


Geez cab companies don't allow it because EVERY ride pays a legal wage, it's regulated has been for almost a century so everyone can earn least a minimum wage, maintain the vehicle safety, & service everyone that can afford the service...

I DONT WORK FOR FREE OR ILLEGAL WAGES AFTER COSTS.

I DO DUE DILLIGENCE ON MY BLANK NON BINDING CONtract WITH ILLEGAL TERMS I CANT AGREE TO BY LAW, I IGNORE OR CANCEL IT PER MY HUMAN AND CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS TO NOT BE COERCED, DEFRAUDED.. INTO WORKING FOR FREE.

If a desperate senior citizen or ignorant immigrant or math flunkie wants to service the CONtract from further away I guess that's their choice it's still illegal & 96% will FAIL by doing so eliminating my "competition"

The CEO is on record stating I'm an "Independent business owner, independent contractor" I do not run MY business at a loss. if I'm NOT self employed and Uber does more than just allow me access to their platform & "generate leads" then Uber is in breach of it's own TOS making EVERYTHING they claim a lie which is FRAUD when a "company" not my fault they put it in writing & refuse to follow labor laws.

Chaufferes are NOT human rights, I don't care if they don't get service if I'm not being paid a legal wage for it which is a human right. They belong on a bus they are not paying actual costs it's PREDATORY & ILLEGAL see all the lost lawsuits & fines.

I am not a theif I'm excersizing my rights.

Do you broham. If you giving rides for 1960s,70s wages & what 10 year old paperboys in 1985 were begging for thats your choice I suppose it's still illegal.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

"A driver who may have once paid out 20 percent of each ride to Uber may now have to give the company only 15 percent once they hit their ride goal;"

it hasn't been 20% in years. it's closer to 50% today.


----------



## itsnot1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

njn said:


> "A driver who may have once paid out 20 percent of each ride to Uber may now have to give the company only 15 percent once they hit their ride goal;"
> 
> it hasn't been 20% in years. it's closer to 50% today.


It's 50-90%

8.80 minimum fare
Driver gets $4
Uber gets $4.40
Driver has minimum $2-4 in costs so driver gets $1-2 or less

THATS 50+%

Surges they now charge an extra $100-150 per ride and offer driver $9-14 bonus

THATS 90%

This is not rocket science I have receipts & thousands of screenshots to verify

Uber Lyft take 50-90% of what they charge riders periodt & still can't profit lol with no gas, maintenance, & getting idiots or desperates to provide labor at 1970s wages or free. Which is a lie because the CEO makes 50+ million a year & the 2 cofounders cashed out 3+ billion dollars & purchase hundreds of millions in real estate to launder the money they steal from labor by human trafficking 2+ million times per day out of 4+ million trips...

The FBI and labor department are being bribed by the skim like old Vegas casinos to let them operate or employ no one that can do 3rd grade math or go undercover 1 day take all x pool rides given to them & verify which would be enough evidence to seize everything & charge RICO

occams razor applies they are complicit in the world's largest ponzi scam & organized crime racket/ human trafficking ring responsible for hundreds of murders, thousands of rapes, thousands of robberies, thousands of accidents, & the thefts of billions of dollars....

At this point 100% of what Uber Lyft does is with criminal intent & beyond blatantly illegal I mean what adult with an IQ over 10 would willingly deliver 1 taco or 100-500 pounds 1-10 miles for a McChicken or less? LMAO & even if they did they can't legally agree to a contract that requires that, it's an ILLEGAL WAGE/CONtract....


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Another factor is that not all drivers cherry pick in the same fashion. I may want lots of short rides in the downtown area, while another driver may only want airport runs. Another driver may only want the 45+. Anither may just want rides that keep them close to home. Cherry picking is a pretty broad, undefined term.

As far as self employed... we are NOT 'small business owners'. We are not building something that can be sold someday. We are not cultivating a clientele. Okay, some are, but not the majority.

And, despite what Uber claims, pax are NOT customers of the driver. We can treat them as such, but at the end of the day they pay Uber. And tomorrow, when they order a new ride, the business goes to Uber, not a specific driver. We are simply subcontractors doing a one-time job for random people, over and over.

With that in mind, I (for one) refuse to do any of these one time jobs for less than a certain amount. The more the pay is cut, the pickier I become on what I will accept.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mista T said:


> Another factor is that not all drivers cherry pick in the same fashion. I may want lots of short rides in the downtown area, while another driver may only want airport runs. Another driver may only want the 45+. Anither may just want rides that keep them close to home. Cherry picking is a pretty broad, undefined term.
> 
> As far as self employed... we are NOT 'small business owners'. We are not building something that can be sold someday. We are not cultivating a clientele. Okay, some are, but not the majority.
> 
> ...


Gardening routes are worth 3x monthly sales. Selling an "Uber business". ZERO

Most people don't realize that.


----------



## itsnot1971 (Feb 22, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber hasn't been giving us the estimated fair and/or the destination for 5+ years, and I've been here for 6 years.
> I think the estimated fair size has been given for about 2 years now? Before that, no hint of what the fair would be. That's my recollection. Correct me if I'm wrong.
> 
> I'm against it because if every one cherry picked, since most trips are small, and if they didn't get served, there would be no Uber, and while that might not bother the likes of you, it might bother others.
> ...


How do you "destroy" a company that "loses/burns" $9000 per MINUTE, 12+ million per DAY, hasn't made a penny of profit in over a decade & lost 20+ billion dollars? It's not a "company" dude anyone whose worked for it longer than a day knows it's a Ponzi scam & organized crime they don't care about drivers, riders, safety, efficiency, laws, anything they just want as many people possible to buy $5 footlongs for $2 cuz they skim a cut on top of take 50-90% of each one sold. To think otherwise means your iq is around 2 & makes you the delusional one...


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

itsnot1971 said:


> How do you "destroy" a company that "loses/burns" $9000 per MINUTE, 12+ million per DAY, hasn't made a penny of profit in over a decade & lost 20+ billion dollars? It's not a "company" dude anyone whose worked for it longer than a day knows it's a Ponzi scam & organized crime they don't care about drivers, riders, safety, efficiency, laws, anything they just want as many people possible to buy $5 footlongs for $2 cuz they skim a cut on top of take 50-90% of each one sold. To think otherwise means your iq is around 2 & makes you the delusional one...


Uber has a fairly good reputation, despite the losses. Cherry picking, i.e., most people who order a car and don't get one, that will DESTROY even a giant, unless the policy is reversed in short order. You are counting on the fact that most people won't cherry pick and the full brunt of cherry picking will never be felt by Uber, which may be true, but that doesn't refute my premise, that cherry picking is theft, leaving more pits for other non gaming-the-system drivers, which isn't fair to them.

Anyway, if you cant get behind the idea that cherry picking will destroy a company, discard it.

What remains is that if you pick only cherries, you are leaving more pits for everyone else.

To that extent, you are a thief, as there is not enough cherries for everyone if everyone did that.

See, stealing a dollar from one million people will make you a millionaire, but are you any less of a thief than if you stole one million from one person?

Your misgivings about Uber are irrelevant to the above point. If you really feel so strongly, you should think about doing something else, and do it as soon as possible, you'll be a lot happier. Cynicism isn't really that good for mental health, in my view.

IQ is not the thing, honesty and wisdom is the thing. Where is the wisdom of working for a company that you apparently hate so much? Are there any other jobs you can do in this world? Are you trying?


----------



## itsnot1969 (Feb 23, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> Uber has a fairly good reputation, despite the losses. Cherry picking, i.e., most people who order a car and don't get one, that will DESTROY even a giant, unless the policy is reversed in short order. You are counting on the fact that most people won't cherry pick and the full brunt of cherry picking will never be felt by Uber, which may be true, but that doesn't refute my premise, that cherry picking is theft, leaving more pits for other non gaming-the-system drivers, which isn't fair to them.
> 
> Anyway, if you cant get behind the idea that cherry picking will destroy a company, discard it.
> 
> ...


Ubers reputation is the same as Hitler's to everyone that doesn't get a paycheck for them or owns stock lmao they're universally hated by pretty much everyone but of course the losers who can't afford a car and need the subsidized service

Such a good reputation they're being banned, regulated, sued pretty much everywhere

The "company" is already destroyed 96% fail it by design you think that crowd sees Uber with a favorable reputation lmao

I guarantee the 4% of drivers who make it past a year & the 1% that have made it 5+ such as myself already "cherry pick" & ignore or cancel 90+% of rides that's why they've succeeded, so everyone is already doing it because they can do simple math

It's not "gaming the system" it's excersizing our rights not to work for free or illegal wages

Nope still not a theif earn every penny on every legal contract I accept & let the dumb & or desperate lose money on the ones I have a right to reject

Stealing $1 is a petty crime stealing a million is usually a felony but at that level they just pay a fine and still profit from their theft lol see Wells Fargo or any bank they've all paid billions in fines and I patronize them have no choice...

Just like I shop at Walmart Sam's club Amazon all technically criminals as they've paid huge fines for breaking the law & outsource slave labor overseas, exploit labor here etc, I use an Android others use apple their criminals too, once owned a Ford yup the pinto fiasco makes them criminals has nothing to do with wisdom, I'm forced to do business with criminals it's amerikkka where else am I going to shop or do business with? Lol

I don't hate Uber I hate human trafficking, I hate elder abuse, I hate exploiting immigrant labor & stupid people, I hate illegal wages, I hate blank contracts that attempt to coerce & defraud me into working for free & insult me like I can't figure out $4-$4=0 or $8-$4= $4 neither amounts any intelligent adult would willingly accept to deliver 1-500 pounds 1-10 miles in minutes unless they were desperate or stupid

I make $50+ an hour 1-3+ times per day from bed when I'd normally be waking 5 baking enjoying squawk box, get up first take, where's the wisdom of quitting a 40+K a year gig on 20ish hours per week? Lol I'm not stupid imma ride the Ponzi till it's bailed out bought out for too big to fail or crumbles, imma use it like it tries to use me.

I haven't had a full time job since the 90s why would I want to find one? Lol the money supposed to do the work I signed up for this one to learn a new place I relocated figured might as well get paid & knew it was a Ponzi scam in 2015 and figured out how to win at it

I'm extremely healthy physically & mentally I'm sorry facts & truth hurt

Go get out there and earn it's your choice apparently but I don't work for free or illegal wages periodt

It isn't a "job" it's an organized crime racket that gets cash flow from human trafficking & fraud 2+ million times per day out of 4+ million trips that launders it thru real estate & stock options, it's allowed to operate above the law by bribing I mean donating/lobbying so the FBI & labor department look the other way

As far as honesty lmao 100% of what Uber does is pretty much a lie at this point I'm not going to show a "company" that spends all day trying to trick me & blatantly lies to me by now 20,0000+ times any respect

I'm not their "partner" that's a lie

I'm not treated like an "independent contractor" that's a lie

I'm not in a "busy area" I'm at home and it's been 2+ hours since I got a ping that's a lie

I won't "earn more by staying busy" with less per mile minute rates, that's a lie 4 times

"Tips are included" no they weren't that was a lie

"Make 90K" less than 1% earned that said the new York times forced to change it yup anotha lie

"Destination discrimination leads to fewer requests" that's a lie no one's discriminating rides on destination it's the pay

Ghost cars on map is a lie

Pretty much everything "support" copy & pastes is a lie lol, on the phone....

"No supervisor available" is a lie

I know my area that "7min away" ping is really 11 that's a lie

"Safety" fee was a lie forced to change to booking fee

We take "20%" of the fare was a lie

"We care about your safety" is a lie

"Your account will be back online within a business day" was a lie every day for 20 days once

"Funds will be deposited into your account within 2 business days" was a lie everyday for 6 days

We can lie but When a "company" lies it's considered fraud yet they do it to me multiple times per day

I could prob come up with 100+ more documented lies

They know exactly what they're doing any normal job in the real world that you ignored 90+% of jobs sent would within a day or week send someone from HR, supervisor, anyone and ask you "hey we're sending you all these jobs what the issue?" LMAO in 5+ years not 1 Uber employee has reached out way past 30,000 ignored & thousands of cancels by now but not 1 not even an email like hey what's the issue how can we fix this?

Lol dey know dey know

Keep trying to convince me I can't do math though like Uber tried to get me to believe a pay cut was a raise 4 years in a row lol


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

itsnot1969 said:


> Ubers reputation is the same as Hitler's to everyone that doesn't get a paycheck for them or owns stock lmao they're universally hated by pretty much everyone but of course the losers who can't afford a car and need the subsidized service
> 
> [...]


I just go by what people tell me. Some mention the PR problems, the flaps, etc, though very few, maybe once a year, actually, but most don't pay attention and are happy that UBer exists for them to provide them with cheap transport.

That has been my experience, the rank and file rider.


----------



## itsnot1969 (Feb 23, 2020)

Oscar Levant said:


> I just go by what people tell me. Some mention the PR problems, the flaps, etc, though very few, maybe once a year, actually, but most don't pay attention and are happy that UBer exists for them to provide them with cheap transport.
> 
> That has been my experience, the rank and file rider.


Anecdotal is anecdotal facts is facts

I'd rave about subway too if they sold me $5 footlongs for $2 lmao same as any idiot that sold me $5 bills for $2 duh poor people not stupid just poor


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

itsnot1969 said:


> Ubers reputation is the same as Hitler's to everyone that doesn't get a paycheck for them or owns stock lmao they're universally hated by pretty much everyone but of course the losers who can't afford a car and need the subsidized service
> 
> Such a good reputation they're being banned, regulated, sued pretty much everywhere
> 
> ...


Another "new" member with no clue. Ignore.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

itsnot1969 said:


> Anecdotal is anecdotal facts is facts
> 
> I'd rave about subway too if they sold me $5 footlongs for $2 lmao same as any idiot that sold me $5 bills for $2 duh poor people not stupid just poor


Well, after about 6 years and over 11K rides of people constantly raving to me about Uber, one does form an opinion about how the average person percieves Uber, who I doubt pays much attention to the news.

Pardon me for being 'anecdotal.'


----------

